# Question about breed



## dms6483 (Oct 8, 2015)

I have a 4 month old Lynx Point Siamese that my husband got for me for my birthday in September, her name is Lynx. When he got her, he did not see the mother because, the lady said, she was hiding but she told him that she (Lynx) looked just like her mother. The lady also told him that the mother was full blood. He did see the father which was a Seal Point Siamese. So, my question is this, since the parents aren't the same kind does that mean Lynx is a "mutt"? I was told by someone that saw a picture of her that she isn't a Lynx Point but she looks just like pictures that I have seen on the internet. I've attached some pictures of her that I took a week or so ago. Also, our vet's office has her listed as a "Siamese Mix".....which I HATE! I think that is because she doesn't look like a traditional Siamese. When I told the vet that she was a Lynx Point, he looked as though he had never heard of it....neither had I until we got her. Any thoughts?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

She is a 'mutt', yes. The term in cats would be Domestic Shorthair. Mutt is a canine term I believe.

For her to be purebred she would have to be one or the other and be papered. Otherwise she's considered a Domestic Shorthair.

She's a lovely cat.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Unless you have official papers, you have a "mix." Cinderella was listed as "Burmese" on one of her vet visit documents. Some vets aren't up to speed on every breed. I didn't care what they wrote down, she was my little princess. :grin:


----------



## dms6483 (Oct 8, 2015)

It didn't take long for us to fall in love with her. It has amazed us at how smart she is. She knew her name within a couple of weeks.


----------



## dms6483 (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks, I wasn't sure what a cat was called and mutt was the only thing I could think of.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Some use the term "moggie" for a feline version of mutt.
Beautiful cat!


----------



## Kaylesh (Aug 22, 2010)

Yep moggie is what we call any non purebred cat here in the UK too  My all black and my grey n white are both lovely moggies


----------



## dms6483 (Oct 8, 2015)

Funny, I've never heard of a "moggie". I learned something new today.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Unless both her parents are registered cats in a reputable cat association such as CFA (Cat Fanciers Assoc.) or TICA (The International Cat Asscoc.), and your husband received the cat registration's "Litter Slip" (a piece of paper proving the litter was registered with the association, and showing the Sire and Dam's name's and color descriptions), then you haven an unregistered cat who may be a Siamese Mix or Oriental Shorthair-mix. "Lynx point" is really a descriptive term that identifies that the cat has _tabby markings_ only on the face, legs, tail but not on the body). In CFA only _four_ colors are recognized for Siamese breed (seal point, blue point, chocolate point and lilac point). CFA has a separate breed recognition called _Oriental Shorthair, for Siamese-type cats in other colors, such as solid colors, tabbies, and pointed colors not included in the Siamese breed. Enjoy your beautiful sweet little Oriental-mix kitty._


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

*Not "Oriental Shorthair" but Colorpoint Shorhair!*

Correction.....my bad! I must have been dreaming in technicolor! or maybe it's just the Christmas daze....my mistake on the Oriental Shorhtair which comes in only solid colors, tabbies, etc. but _not_ pointed colors. That's the *Colorpoint Shorthair*!! Same type of body as a Siamese but different colorpoints.
Here's the description of the cat and how it came to be.
Breed Profile: The Colorpoint Shorthair
If you go to the link on the upper left and click on "Standard", you will find description of all different colorpoints.


----------

